# Meaning of symbol



## chunkygal (Jun 15, 2013)

There is a yellow triangle with exclamation point above one of my posts. Trying to figure out if I did something wrong. Can't find legend to symbols.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 15, 2013)

This icon?







It's one of the icons you can add as a label to your post.   Look below the text entry box when using the full editor. (not the quick editor at the bottom of the page you're reading now)


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, that's it. I must have done it by accident. I thought I had posted something bad. Thanks


----------

